# What is in your cup?



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

What are you drinking right now?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

This is one of my favorite chatty threads at another site so I thought I would give it a go here. Bring together the coffee, tea, soda, water, juice, and other beverage drinkers. 

So I am working on a pot of Tea Farmer's Gendeng Gree Puerh. A yummy tea from China that is processed differently then green and black and oolong tea. Good stuff. I suspect I will be able to steep it four or five times today.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Dunkin Donuts strawberry shortcake coffee made in my Keurig with some Italian sweet crème creamer...yum!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

And I thought some of my Puerhs had long titles (grins)

Sounds great!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Home Roasted Costa Rican Tarrazu El Conquistador.....brewed in a Vac Pot.










Life is good !!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

ohhhh Sounds yummy. How hard is it to roast coffee at home? That has always interested me.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Hot cup of Constant Comment tea


----------



## lukemallory (May 13, 2013)

Nescafe. Coffee at its best


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just came back from grocery shopping, which I detest. It is so hot and humid here so I had to make a large glass of my own version of a lemonade. I take cold water, put in some chrystalized orange packages from the folks that make the True Lemon thingies, I use 3. Then I put just a tiny bit of Agave syrup in as I don't like overly sweet stuff. Its delish and so refreshing. Works with the lemon packages too, but I really like the orange this way. 

Once my body temp is down to human levels again, I'll have a nice hot cup of Kenya tea.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Diet Wild Cherry Pepsi. I likes my poisons, yep...


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

MamaProfCrash said:


> ohhhh Sounds yummy. How hard is it to roast coffee at home? That has always interested me.


It is an easy and wonderfully rewarding hobby. Details sent via PM.....anyone else interested, let me know.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

An organic spinach, baby carrots, avocado, blueberry, strawberry, peach smoothie!


----------



## Amber Riippa (Jun 13, 2013)

Corona Extra. I feel so unsophisticated right now compared to the other responses... but it's Friday so I'll relish in it!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I am into INFUSED WATER these days.  I purchased an infusion pitcher on Amazon and I love it.  Currently drinking strawberry infused water.  It's very refreshing.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Beer at the movie theatre.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Rum and Coke.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Superior Yunnan Black tea.... actually, my cup be almost empty, time to refresh..


----------



## Michael Murray (Oct 31, 2011)

Cigar City Brewing Co.'s Jai Lai. It's a not bad IPA.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Oolong while watching the little guy walk and put his toys in drawers and pull them out


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

MamaProfCrash said:


> Oolong while watching the little guy walk and put his toys in drawers and pull them out


Seems like just yesterday he was born!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

11 months 2 weeks ago. I can't believe it. He loves the trash can in his bedroom. And has figured out how to open a partially closed door. Off to chase.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Ginger peach black tea


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Coffee with International Delight Irish Cream and sweet n low.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Skim milk with my salad. Lucas has a bottle.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Just had my morning tea. So nothing at this time.  But will be afternoon coffee after quite a few hours.


----------



## Phillip (Oct 3, 2010)

A little Jack and Coke as a write.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

MamaProfCrash said:


> 11 months 2 weeks ago. I can't believe it. He loves the trash can in his bedroom. And has figured out how to open a partially closed door. Off to chase.


Fun age! Yet, EVERY stage is super fun! Enjoy!!


----------



## Book Master (May 3, 2013)

A nice tall glass of sweet..........................oh nooooooo! You thought I would say tea?

A nice tall glass of filtered well water with ice on a Saturday night.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Southern sweet tea ... that peculiar brew that makes me wonder why the South is not 100% diabetic.

5 glasses of water at dinner (I was obviously thirsty) now brewing up a pot of tea.


----------



## Vladimir_Kat (Jun 16, 2013)

coffee coffeeeee and moree cofffeeee-


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Sencha right now. I have to pull my Puerh Ice Tea. Yummy


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Green Mountain's Double Black Diamond coffee.  Love the dark varieties.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Second cup of coffee.


----------



## Phillip (Oct 3, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> Second cup of coffee.


Ditto.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Organic Oolong and Cranberry Blood Orange tea


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Today I steeped my sencha four times. I love quality loose leaf tea.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Peet's House Blend Decaf Coffee


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

100% pure organic Japanese Sencha Green Tea (straight up, no lemon, no ice, and no sweetners) made from my favorite kitchen gadget...Breville One-Touch Tea Maker.

Before it was 3 large mug fulls of 100% organic Black Dragon Oolong.  Yes, I drink an awful lot of tea... 

Tris


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Ohhh I want one of those one touch tea makers. It is going n the Christmas list this year. I getmy sencha from Tea Gschwendner. I find the more expensive ones allow me to resteep 4 times so are worth the money. 

Working on my first pot of Seven Sons Puerh. I had a cup of Wooly Mammoth Blend Coffee on the way in today.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Tris, there is also a tea thread if you want to join the support group. We support the purchase of all teas, tea accessories, and cast iron tea pots.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Frozen Summit Oolong. One of my favorites but pretty weak following a Puerh.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

ice water.  Oddly, this is the only thing I like ice in.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Tea arners Green Puerh. Nice and refreshing.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Yellow Tea, good stuff


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Triple espresso macchiato to start the day.  Next I'll switch to a breakfast blend tea (Palm Court from Tea Embassy).


----------



## lukemallory (May 13, 2013)

Coffee...but I'm yearning for something stronger.

Espresso maybe.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Mason jar full of ice water from Starbucks. I got some when I drop of frushi to my co-workers. Stopped at the locations. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Beer. Sleep training tonight.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Leftover coffee from this morning.
Why am I drinking this


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

William L.K. said:


> Leftover coffee from this morning.
> Why am I drinking this


Clearly you are punishing yourself for something.

Dayi Gongtuo Puerh in my cup. Should get me through the day. Probably 5 steepings.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm drinking a cup of Safeway Select European Style Hot Cocoa. I allow myself one cup a day. Except when my willpower fails and have second one. 

Sometimes I completely lose my mind and put a dollop of whipped cream on top.  

Mike


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

William L.K. said:


> Leftover coffee from this morning.
> Why am I drinking this


should be making coffee ice cubes with that. nom. 


currently its the foamy renants of my matcha latte. about to heat some milk up for a second cup.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm seriously considering making myself a frozen hot chocolate, even though I know if I do, I'll have 2 very friendly admirers.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Wuyi something Red Cape Oolong tea. Good stuff.

hmmm frozen hot chocolate, intersting idea.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

MamaProfCrash said:


> Wuyi something Red Cape Oolong tea. Good stuff.
> 
> hmmm frozen hot chocolate, intersting idea.


http://www.oprah.com/food/Frrrozen-Hot-Chocolate

That's the recipe, but it wasn't made b/c I somehow lack chocolate (in bar form) in my house. I made no bake cookies instead


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a recipe for Dark Chocolate Cookies with Sea Salt that I want to try this weekend. I'll have to look at the frozen hot chocolate idea. Maybe the two combined would be good for baby boys first birthday BBQ.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Finally back to my strawberry shortcake coffee and Italian sweet cream creamer. Hotel coffee stinks. Could have taken my own and made it in the room, but we were on the move most of the time so I didn't really have much time or desire.


----------



## lukemallory (May 13, 2013)

White wine and club orange. Yes, I have a girl in the room  .


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Water all day. Vanilla porter after softball.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I had afternoon coffee a while back and its more close to drink time.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Pineapple strawberry infused water! Yum!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Orange Fanta. Likely I'll pay later but my sugar has been really low due to illness and there's no juice. 

Really wish the water here in Phoenix tasted better. Even with a filter it still tastes like soap and chlorine.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Pear cider, cava, lager, and gin last night. Diet Coke this morning. My head really hurts.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kettle corn.  (well you asked what's in my cup not what i'm drinking)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

That works!

I just finished a carmel frappacino. I am trying to walk to Starbucks on the weekends for the exercise. The frappacino is a reward for bringing the baby boy and walking when it is humid out.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

MamaProfCrash said:


> That works!
> 
> I just finished a carmel frappacino. I am trying to walk to Starbucks on the weekends for the exercise. The frappacino is a reward for bringing the baby boy and walking when it is humid out.


i just stuck half of a hazelnut frappacino in the freezer while i take a shower to clean off the sweat from my walk home in the 90 degree humidity.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

But the exercise is good for us! Water in my cup.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Iced kiwi berry colada tea


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

There's ice water in my cup. I desperately wish it was Dr. Pepper but alas, that well has run dry.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Tea Farmers Green Puerh. Good stuff.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Iced tea

We just toss 8 tea bags into a gallon jug of cold water and put that in the fridge. Easy peasy. The jug even has a spigot.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Hot Kamiya Papaya Oolong from Teavana.... thinking I might enjoy it more as an iced tea


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I bought an ice tea pot made by Tazo. It has a filter tube for loose leaf tea and I use that. Easy and I cqn use my Puerh's, greens, blacks, and oolongs. Love it


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

A cup of some of the best coffee I've ever discovered - http://www.mukilteocoffee.com/.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

kindlequeen said:


> Hot Kamiya Papaya Oolong from Teavana.... thinking I might enjoy it more as an iced tea


As soon as it gets at all hot outside, I switch to iced.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Fourth steeping of the Tea Farmers Green Puerh. Good stuff. My other cup has salt and pepper pistachios. A good snack


----------



## lukemallory (May 13, 2013)

Lyons' Quality Tea


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Just a few minutes ago, it was Brisk no-calorie Green Tea, at Arby's.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Just a few minutes ago, it was Brisk no-calorie Green Tea, at Arby's.


Is that the Diet Peach green tea they have? Yum...I LOVE that stuff!!

My cup is empty at the moment, but it is soon to be a small glass of wine...Bricco Riella. My treat for a hot summer night.


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

A puddle of coffee so shallow that an ant couldn't drown in it.


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Pomegranate lemonade w/chopped fresh lemon and ice cubes~just right for this hot evening


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

AmberDa1 said:


> Pomegranate lemonade w/chopped fresh lemon and ice cubes~just right for this hot evening


Yummmm.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> Is that the Diet Peach green tea they have? Yum...I LOVE that stuff!!


Yep, this is the stuff. Good by any standard, and awesome for a diet drink!

http://arbys.com/our-menu/beverages/brisk-no-calorie-green-tea-peach


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Wuyi Shan Ti Kwan Oolong. I am on my second pot, so four cups. Good stuff. I'll probably get a third steeping out of it.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

A generic brand of instant coffee, with a touch of milk and half a teaspoon of sugar.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Third steeping of the Wuyi Shan Ti Kwan is just ok. So it will be the last stepping. I love having great teas that I can steep multiple times. It is nice to be able to stretch the dollar some by resteeping.


----------



## lukemallory (May 13, 2013)

Some exotic-sounding brand of coffee which isn't really that nice at all. White no sugar - something I picked up in my uni days when sugar was a costly extra for a struggling student  .

Little has changed!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Milk Oolong


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

H2O. 
And it's a glass, actually.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Now it's a can of Diet Rite Cherry Cola.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

A cup of Twinings Earl Grey tea.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

MamaProfCrash said:


> Tris, there is also a tea thread if you want to join the support group. We support the purchase of all teas, tea accessories, and cast iron tea pots.


Thanks MamaProfCrash! I know about the rather long tea thread.  I think I posted on it once or twice, but it's probably long buried by now.  I'm still enjoying my oolong, but this time it's from a different kind of oolong from a different region. I find myself enjoying darker tea flavors, kinda like how I like my beer. 

Tris


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My "cup" now has Hires Diet root beer.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Heading to boil water for my thrid steeping of Frozen Summit. Then maybe something green...


----------



## tabatha kristy (Apr 27, 2013)

Vanilla Iced Coffee


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sweet potato popchips.
there's also a bottle of diet cherry dr. pepper on my desk.


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

spoon-scraped remnants of tasty ice cream I used to ward off the 100º+ heat.  Eeeek


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Ice Mountain sparkling water with lime


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Dayi Gongtuo Toucha Puerh. Good stuff


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

illy issimo latte macchiato


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

London Pride today, so it'll be a few cans of beer for me.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

It's co-op day. Since I have to be up at the crack of dawn, I treat myself to a coke. Fewer calories than a fun coffee. Besides, it's too stinking hot here for coffee. High of 116 F today. Boo.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Iced tea!  I blended Teavana's Strawberry Paraiso with Dragonfruit Devotion and some Dong Ding Oolong (can't read the brand, it's from the Asian market) with a bit of rock sugar and cold brewed it in the fridge.  I added a wedge of pineapple to my glass!


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

little droplets of water that my tongue couldn't reach.  It's sooooooo hot in here. Over 100º


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

A cooler day here than it as been all week. Tonight it's a Diet Coke Lime with my popcorn.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Green Puerh


----------



## lj.briar (Sep 15, 2011)

I am a major tea drinker, have never developed a taste for coffee, and don't keep alcohol or soft drinks in the house. Right now I have a cup of Hot Tobogganing which was part of David's Tea Winter 2012 collection. Very apple-cinnamon-y, very homey, very tasty, and most importantly, very wintery, which I desperately need because I loathe summer with every fibre of my being.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Kiwi Berry Colada + Very Berry White + Strawberry Pu-erh iced tea, unsweetened.  It's super yummy after a long hot day working.  I love hot tea but I just can't drink it when it's 85 degrees in my house.  I'm really looking forward to this weather cooling off in a week!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hagen daz black cherry amaretto gelato


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Seven Songs Bing Puerh. Long day ahead of me so I need a tea that has legs.


----------



## oooranje (Apr 20, 2013)

Just your typical english breakfast with some milk. Standard UK fare.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Honyana Sencha this morning. Very good. Hoping to get three steepings out of it. The more expensive teas are worth every penny because they taste so good and can be resteeped so many times.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

This morning decaf Folgers with a little milk and a half teaspoon of sugar.


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

agua, clear and cold


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Milk Oolong. Good stuff!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Trying a new coffee today....Toasted hazelnut with some Italian sweet crème creamer. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Lapsang Souchong, it is raining, again, so it is fitting


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Water but wishing it was tea!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

caramel ribbon frap. stuck at starbucks in the pourong rain


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

MamaProfCrash said:


> What are you drinking right now?


Beer. In a bottle.

My boyfriend is driving me nuts!


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Tonight it's water, no ice...I'm boring...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Beer at dinner. Water now


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

A 4th of July glass of cabernet.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Americano from work. Yet I am still falling asleep

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lukemallory (May 13, 2013)

Finished work early today. Celebrating with a cafe con leche y uno kit kato!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

cheddar goldfish


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr. Pepper.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Iced tea!  Yummy kiwi berry colada.... I see another trip to Teavana in my future.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Ranger, an Indian Pale Ale from New Belgium. Good beer. Lots of water today.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Rooibos Chocolate Mint this morning and now Genmaicha. Working on my fourth steeping on Genmaicha.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

french toast goldfish.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

strawberry guava lemonade at lunch. Superior Yunnan black tea now,


----------



## lukemallory (May 13, 2013)

Whiskey. With traces of coffee. And it's not so much a cup...more of a glassy thing.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

pomegrante blueberry mash soda.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Skim milk


----------



## lukemallory (May 13, 2013)

It's 04:12 here and I've moved on to a bowl of Special K breakfast cereal if that counts?! Long night...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Tropicanaa light lemonade.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Rooibos Lemon.


----------



## lukemallory (May 13, 2013)

Cafe. Sorry, _coffee_...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Tea Gardners Green Pu Erh. Second steeping.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

water with apple cider added to it in a glass not in a cup...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Third steeping of Tea Gardners Green Pu Erh. Good but not as good as the second


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

spicy crunchy dried chickpeas.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Starbucks Chai Latte... Thanks mom.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Skim milk


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Hot chocolate. I'm hungry and hoping this will help curb my hunger. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Camel's Breath Puerh. It tastes a lot better then it sounds


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Donut Shop Coconut Mocha coffee...pretty yummy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Fourth steeping of the Camel's Breath.


----------



## StynaLane (Jul 7, 2013)

Mocha flavored soymilk. It is officially the last drink in my house, besides tap water.
I desperately need to go grocery shopping.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Skim milk


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Bai Beeng Moonlight White Pu Erh. This one was tucked away on my tea shelf. When I went to sort the shelf I found it. Thrilled that I did because it is really good.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

blue gatorade


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

a combination of starbucks bottled caramel iced coffe and bottled caramel frappuccino.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

On my fourth or fifth steeping of my Pu Erh. Loving it


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

Delicious French-pressed coffee


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Javavana mate this morning. Moroccan Mint before dropping my bro to work. Americano iced after that lasted to right before bingo. Now before bed is golden mojito white tea

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

water with some apple cider in it...


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Ice tea with lots of ice and lemon.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Sweet tea, but with this weird weather and a low of 53 (unheard of here in July!), it feels like it should be a warm cup of coffee or hot chocolate instead.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sparkling Ice Orange Mango


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Chocolate banana smoothie no chocolate sub 6 scoops matcha 2scoops frappuccino chips and a tall scoop of tall in a venti cup. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Oolong. Red Cape, great stuff


----------



## TiffanyNicole (Jul 28, 2013)

Dr. Pepper. I'm cutting down on the soda, but I really need it right now.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

hmmm... I just looked down, and my cup runneth empty... as I just unboxed about $300 worth of teas, I think it's time to make some.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

hot tea with milk and sugar..


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Ohhhh tea. Do share


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

Arnold Palmer Half-and-Half: Ice tea with half lemonade


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

just ice, i finished the soda


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am at work so I get it going with a peppermint hot chocolate with 2 pumps mocha 2 pumps peppermint, one pump white chocolate whipped cream..... cookies crumbles.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Suzie-G (Jul 28, 2013)

This morning it's jasmine green tea.

Most other days it's decaf green tea.  Seems my Doctor was right, going caffeine free does help you sleep better!

Suzie


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Third helping of Camels Breath Pu-Erh. Love the stuff.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

mixed greens, banana, blueberry, flax seed smoothie.


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

New Orleans Coffee

Make your coffee strong, with cinnamon added to the grounds. Stir in a spoon of sulfur-free molasses. Add dark, UNSPICED rum to taste. Top with whipped cream.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Its slow and we are training new partners so I keep getting handed drinks so I drink them not to waste....
My co workers were putting espresso shots hand me a 12 cup of what I thought it was an Americano...ihad a venti (4shots) already....apparently they handed me 6 more shots.

AnotherCoworker: what are you drinking?
Me: I don't know they keep having me drinks!
Co worker at the Bar= 6shots
Me: I hate you!
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

It's a giant flask today, full of black coffee. Off to play the drum kit.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

My once a day organic apple cider drink...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Frozen Spring oolong


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

JRWoodward said:


> New Orleans Coffee
> 
> Make your coffee strong, with cinnamon added to the grounds. Stir in a spoon of sulfur-free molasses. Add dark, UNSPICED rum to taste. Top with whipped cream.


My God !! That sounds wonderful !!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Maxwell House Breakfast Blend


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

A frozen strawberry daiquiri w/a side of ice water


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Homemade turbo water wine.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Water


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

NatashaHolme said:


> Homemade turbo water wine.


What is homemade turbo water wine?
Tonight I have 2 cups. Cup 1: water/lemon 
Cup 2: old Dr. Pepper


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

A new kind of coffee I picked up in kcup form yesterday: brown sugar cake. it was ok, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Earlier today I has cinnamon and vanilla tea, but just downed some homemade diet cola from our Sodastream machine.


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

Fanta


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

A treat today: Caramel frappe


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

pistachio ices.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Lots of green tea these days.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Puerh and smoothies today


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

maple pumpkin butter and saltines...


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Salted caramel mocha...yum 😊


----------



## lazarusInfinity (Oct 2, 2012)

Kubler Absinthe. #absintheminded


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice.

Pu Erh in my cup


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Teavana's Dragon Pearls Tea. second steeping. still good!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

one bottle has diet cherry doctor pepper and the other has water with a couple of squirts of crystal light pomitini flavor.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

An americano made with my little Bialetti stove-top espresso maker. So good I might just have to go for a second. Or will it over-caffeinate me?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Frozen Summit Oolong


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Flavored water (pink lemonade) will have a cup of blueberry tea in a bit


----------

